# Free Requests



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

Firstly I've got a shop on here that I'm not really doing anymore, so if I'm in the wrong of making another thread someone tell me. 

Anyways, I'm not able to come online as much as usual, But I want to try keep producing digital art everyday. Last time I made a request thread people seemed to like it? 

Anyways yeah I'm not really fussed about payments and would rather just do requests that interest me rather than ones I'm not gonna enjoy doing. 

Basically, Make a request, if it sounds interesting, I will do it. 

>All my art is here<

Would also appreciate feedback on things i can work on and improve on. 

Things that I'm not really interested in; 
Most Mayors 
Because theres only a limited amount of hairstyles/faces/clothing in game, mayors really look a lot a like. If you think your mayor has an interesting design (maybe wearing qr codes or just an unusual outfit) you can request it if you feel like it. another thing you could do is give me just a written description and I'll draw based on that, so it's more unique I guess? This doesn't mean I won't draw human oc's by any means, these are more than welcome! 

PORNOGRAPHY OF ANY KIND. I WON'T DO IT. 

GORE OF ANY KIND (I can draw like, injuries that are bandaged up if you're wondering, and scars, but I won't draw open wounds/death/vore/etc)

I can draw pokemon, and enjoy drawing them, however I find most gen 6 pokemon are difficult to draw, since they were designed with the 3d in mind. 

Things I am interested in!! 
Realistic Animals, I need to practice more. (not realistic in style, but just not humanised) 
Interesting clothing! 
Backgrounds of different kinds (I love drawing foresty backgrounds but need to learn to draw more things)
I need to practice drawing boys/men! 
Givw suggestions for props in pictures too, like food/musical instruments, etc

If you're requesting a character from a tv show, maybe tell me a bit about their personality? I don't watch much tv so I'm not familiar with a lot of shows. 


Anyways! Wall of text aside!! Really hope to get a lot of requests, keep in mind your request might not get done, but it's 100% free if it is!

NO MAYORS


----------



## gnoixaim (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll just leave mine here  My Mayor's are pretty boring/simple, lol. (or so I've been told T.T)



Spoiler: mayor refsss



Mayor Lily






Mayor Mia







...and your sig, like seriously. LOL. <333


Spoiler


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's my male character if you'd like to practise by drawing him Pretty plain though 


Spoiler: Ref







Or hey for realistic animals you can draw my cat in a sort of realistic form or whatever haha. Not sure if you want real animals though haha P.S. Her eyes are actually blue haha


Spoiler: Kitty Cat


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'd like to think mine is a bit different but idk :L draw it if you want


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I'll just leave mine here  My Mayor's are pretty boring/simple, lol. (or so I've been told T.T)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love lilys design!! Since shes a painter I could draw her painting or drawing, will possibly take off the hat completely, or put the newsprint hat on her. This ok? if you have an suggestions for what she should be doing suggest away! I want to draw a background thats not a forest, so maybe show screenshot your favorite room in her house??

- - - Post Merge - - -



MindlessPatch said:


> Or hey for realistic animals you can draw my cat in a sort of realistic form or whatever haha. Not sure if you want real animals though haha P.S. Her eyes are actually blue haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kitty Cat
> ...




oh my god,,, oh my GOD, so cute i want to pet this fluff. Is she balinese?? and yes real animals is exactly what I meant!! 

I like drawing suits like the one your male character is wearing, but since I think I'd draw him very,, androgynous (not extremely manly) I think I'll pass on him for right now! Will draw kitty tho!! (whats their name??)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cyan507 said:


> I'd like to think mine is a bit different but idk :L draw it if you want View attachment 48923View attachment 48923



sorry, gonna have to pass! Since your character is wearing the link hood and a mask, i guess its kinda difficult to inject any personality into them?? But if you like the legend of zelda games I can try draw any character from them you like?? if you want i guess lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, I'm gonna go offline for a bit! won't be drawing just yet. so feel free to leave requests, maybe leave more than one request? I'll be more likely to pick one this way.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 2, 2014)

Her name is Snowy and she's a ragdoll. Glad you're happy to draw her c: That's from when we first got her and my older brother wanted to name her Fluffy  Shes much older now and has a lot more grey on her face, ears, tail and paws but I don't have any recent pictures on my phone so yeah hehe. Looking forward to seeing the drawing!~ 

And it's fine about the guy. I honestly wouldn't mind if he was girlish looking though hehe. I mean it is practise c: but if you'd rather not that's fine! I've been avoiding drawing him myself since he's suppose to be more 'manly' than my other male character (and that hairstyle, I just can't draw it decently. Need to practise~)

Can't wait for my kitten to be drawn by you <3


----------



## gnoixaim (Jun 2, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Love lilys design!! Since shes a painter I could draw her painting or drawing, will possibly take off the hat completely, or put the newsprint hat on her. This ok? if you have an suggestions for what she should be doing suggest away! I want to draw a background thats not a forest, so maybe show screenshot your favorite room in her house??



You can do whatever you'd like!! <3 And I don't have a screenshot of her room T.T


----------



## Elov (Jun 2, 2014)

Would you be willing to draw my boyfriend's wow character? If the armour is too difficult maybe consider drawing the second character on the bottom? c:



Spoiler













2nd character


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

Elov said:


> Would you be willing to draw my boyfriend's wow character? If the armour is too difficult maybe consider drawing the second character on the bottom? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure I could draw that. Might do something bout the shoulder wings tho?? 

might also make the blue more silvery? to make it look more natural i guess


----------



## Elov (Jun 2, 2014)

Warrior said:


> sure I could draw that. Might do something bout the shoulder wings tho??
> 
> might also make the blue more silvery? to make it look more natural i guess



That's totally fine c: Whatever you think will make it work. ^^


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoiler: I'm going to leave mine and pray to god that you pick it. I'm so obsessed with the one you did for Alice (just ask her!)




the pants are Desert Camo Pants and the boots are Hero's boots or you could go with cleats its up to you
you could exclude the beard or just make it small and brown, up to you



I was hoping you could maybe give him a stance where he's pointing a baseball bat or just swinging it? something 'actiony'


Spoiler: maybe something like this










and instead of the "n" on his hat have "OKA" (for Okasan)


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: I'm going to leave mine and pray to god that you pick it. I'm so obsessed with the one you did for Alice (just ask her!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay I guess? the one i did for alice isn't my normal style but glad you like it, so basically. BASEBALL.

will try get around to it at some point


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 2, 2014)

I kno u say u prob wont draw mayors but could u maybe draw my mayor or my side characters or my 20 other mayors from my other copies


----------



## Soopah (Jun 2, 2014)

I really need to do something like this. haha. a thread I mean. xD Since my current is dying down I've thought I could try a request one. 
Though I don't want to get slapped by a mod for making 2 threads. .A.
Well good luck with this new thread, Warrior~! ^-^


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2014)

Can you draw a pic of Jesus holding up a bidoof
Like in lion king when that monkey holds up lion king idk what it's called but I get what I'm saying yea??
I will find pic



Spoiler











(But without the other lion ****ers)


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Can you draw a pic of Jesus holding up a bidoof
> Like in lion king when that monkey holds up lion king idk what it's called but I get what I'm saying yea??
> I will find pic
> 
> ...


IM SO DONE WITH YOU RIGHT NOW HAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Can you draw a pic of Jesus holding up a bidoof
> Like in lion king when that monkey holds up lion king idk what it's called but I get what I'm saying yea??
> I will find pic
> 
> ...




do it ur own damn self lmao


----------



## Soopah (Jun 2, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Can you draw a pic of Jesus holding up a bidoof
> Like in lion king when that monkey holds up lion king idk what it's called but I get what I'm saying yea??
> I will find pic
> 
> ...



I nearly tempted to draw this myself! xDDD


----------



## mob (Jun 2, 2014)

u still up for drawing a fullbody destery? :0


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 2, 2014)

Could you make my mayor? Bad pic, lol. Your art is really nice!   :3


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> u still up for drawing a fullbody destery? :0



??? I was ???sorry i must've forgot?? 

And NO MORE MAYORS, dang i even said it in the op


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

Your art is amazing.

Would you be able to draw a Game of Thrones character 
I can show references of course.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> Your art is amazing.
> 
> Would you be able to draw a Game of Thrones character
> I can show references of course.



maybe? like i said i can do tv show characters but gimme refs and some details bout their personality


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 2, 2014)

Could you draw my mayor please 


Spoiler


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 2, 2014)

fair enough  could you draw a hybrid of Fierce Deity link and skull kid so?


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jun 2, 2014)

//tumbles in

I ALREADY HAVE ART FROM YOU SO YOU BETTER PUT ME SUPER LOW ON YOUR PRIORITY LIST BUUUUUT

If you're bored and need practice you could draw Olive with/playing her guitar or a ukulele [clicky] I mean, she's not a guy but she doesn't have love yet and I mean I could easily think of a prop for her bc her guitar duhh 

Or if you wanna draw a guy, I've got Quinn. [click click] and um if you wanna do objects/backgrounds uuuh, he smokes. and he loves junk food. and for a background he'd probs be in some city or something. 

Oh and details about their personalities are in the descriptions of their main refs but in short, Olive is super chill and laid back and Quinn is pretty mischievous

JUST DROPPING THOSE TWO THERE IN CASE YOU NEED PRACTICE OR SOMETHING OR ARE BORED. DO THE OTHERS FIRST 

Also everyone should leave her super rad and fun suggestions because warrior is super rad


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

Warrior said:


> maybe? like i said i can do tv show characters but gimme refs and some details bout their personality



Okay.
Character I'd like you to draw is called Daenerys.


Spoiler: references?? if not enough let me know














You can do headshot, full body or w/e it doesn't matter.
Outfit-wise, you can be creative, doesn't matter what she wears  


Spoiler: she usually wears this










sorry if the pictures are too big I just got them off google images
Tell me if you need anything else.

EDIT: 
Oh and personality?
''She is ambitious and resilient and emotionally very strong. She's independent and strong-headed. She's compassionate and rewards those who are loyal to her.''


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 2, 2014)

Will you please draw Tammi and Pietro? Hugging :3


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 2, 2014)

YESYESYES

PLEASE DRAW MY OC WITH JUST A WRITTEN DESCRIPTION PLEAAASSSSSEEEEEEE
PLEEEAAASSSSEEEEEE

Description:
Name: Not decided yet
Age: 15
Personality: He is curious and outgoing, and went on his own Pokemon adventure.
Team: Shiny Sylveon(female), Granbull(male, nicknamed Whopper), and Dragonite(male)
Description: Tall, blonde, wears a hat similar to Ash Ketchum's(except with a T). He wears a purple shirt and dark jeans the majority of the time, with a vinyl black messenger bag. He occasionally opts for V-necks. His Sylveon is an out-of-the-Pokeball Pokemon, and walks by his side at all times. His Dragonite and Granbull will on occasion fly/walk next to him.


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 2, 2014)

If you're feeling really confident, I could ask that you draw an OC of mine no one has been willing to do yet.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> If you're feeling really confident, I could ask that you draw an OC of mine no one has been willing to do yet.



confidence 

isn't my thing but sure show me or describe. maybe just maybe i will , try. be confident (just this once)


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 2, 2014)

Warrior said:


> confidence
> 
> isn't my thing but sure show me or describe. maybe just maybe i will , try. be confident (just this once)



I'm not completely done with her reference from all side but here's a sample.



Spoiler


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'm not completely done with her reference from all side but here's a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




is this species from a game? if so whats the game and species so i can see more how the faces work


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

gooooddd I love your style omg it's so unique ;0;
SPACE FLURRY LOL MUST REBLOGGG

Could you try my oc froggie or maybe Hatsune miku? O:

any outfit is fine if its cute :3


Spoiler: froggie






















(all by me but  last one by 'Im here' on drawcast)


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 2, 2014)

Warrior said:


> is this species from a game? if so whats the game and species so i can see more how the faces work



I'm working on her reference as I type so I can push to have more art done of her, but if you want to look up expressions,
search up "Turians" in google image search. You'll get a lot of expressions, body figures and facial types.

(and omg thank you for even giving me a shot)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 2, 2014)

i would love to see you draw ichigo n turbo since im not sure if you were gonna do the previous one i forgot what i even ordered LOL

http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Ichigo-357902937
http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/52479496979/finally-got-around-to-uploading-this-this-is-yet
http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/53651861110/i-could-not-resist-uploading-this-one-asap-im
( see http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever) for more info)

uhm, i sort of had a special idea? you said you want backgrounds. so basically what im thinking is both ichigo and turbo on her staff flying over sugar rush!
http://static.tumblr.com/rbbcaxs/dvTmb8t75/dashboard.jpeg
http://31.media.tumblr.com/e4c96b8f947ec16e51da600d6bdce117/tumblr_mqvdjsi2TX1rq42vpo7_500.png
http://24.media.tumblr.com/a194486db3a9420f2208f71e9b13ffe2/tumblr_mqvdjsi2TX1rq42vpo9_500.png
http://31.media.tumblr.com/4b40aabe5fb8b05bc09f43ed90bd1bf5/tumblr_mqvdjsi2TX1rq42vpo3_500.png
https://ladygeekgirl.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/ralph-in-sugar-rush.jpg
http://31.media.tumblr.com/d4f1b7ec2ab90238f6c1a2a6fccc29bc/tumblr_mqvdjsi2TX1rq42vpo10_r1_500.png

now, obviously im not looking for anything complicated. you could even just draw ichigo if you want but you said you wanted practice with males. simplify it however you like, and you dont have to do it at all ;v; id just love to see it hhh.....and i can pay you if youd like~~

oh also!!
you could also give bridgette and eddie a go if youre not interested in the first;
teh setting would be sort of a laboratory filled with monitors
http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/67124069807/varphi-sources-http-s6-uploads-ru-jw0by-jpg very similar to this. IM NOT TRYING TO GIVE YOU COMPLICATED **** like you can simplify things as much as you like. 
http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Bridgette-Color-Ref-443391186 -bridgette, then you can find more of eddie in my thread
interaction can be whatever you feel like

and again you dont have to <33 i just thought since you wanted to draw guys and backgrounds i would give you some stuff c:


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 2, 2014)

Warrior said:


> is this species from a game? if so whats the game and species so i can see more how the faces work



Ref done.



Spoiler









Without armor:


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2014)

Warrior said:


> do it ur own damn self lmao


I can't draw so that's why I requested you so it???



Soopah said:


> I nearly tempted to draw this myself! xDDD


Please give if a go  I ve been after it for so long


----------



## Warrior (Jun 7, 2014)

sorry just went thru a break up and being feeling sorry for myself something hardcore. not even started on any of this. kinda. not motivated to but maybe anyone whos made a request gimme more details r something like

make me wanna draw your thing 



Jake. said:


> I can't draw so that's why I requested you so it???



yeah sorry i was pretty snarky but if ur asking me to draw jesus that'd just dig up whole nother can of worms and it Would Not Be Worth It for either of us. Like I know you're just trying to be funny or something but have a bit of consideration I guess??


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Warrior! I was just wondering how far you had gotten on my OC/if you had done it yet? Don't feel pressured or anything; I'm just curious. c:


----------



## Warrior (Jun 7, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Hi Warrior! I was just wondering how far you had gotten on my OC/if you had done it yet? Don't feel pressured or anything; I'm just curious. c:



man i just said I haven't started anything, sure i got a random background done but thats all. 


ps what if i draw the dragonite instead of the sylveon, y/n


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 7, 2014)

Warrior said:


> man i just said I haven't started anything, sure i got a random background done but thats all.
> 
> 
> ps what if i draw the dragonite instead of the sylveon, y/n


That's fine! And sorry, I didn't see the part about you not having anything done. xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 7, 2014)

pets taras face
ilu bb


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 7, 2014)

I hope you start feeling better soon 

As for motivation... Hmm I'll toss in a picture of my kitty cat at her current age


Spoiler: Behold her actual eye colour


----------



## g u m m i (Jun 7, 2014)

Ur probably not gonna draw this, but could you do goose as a realistic chicken eating a chicken wing happily and farting out a rainbow ( like nyan cat sorta, but in your style.) lol I SO want to see this.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 8, 2014)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Ur probably not gonna draw this, but could you do goose as a realistic chicken eating a chicken wing happily and farting out a rainbow ( like nyan cat sorta, but in your style.) lol I SO want to see this.



bruh, you want me to draw cannabalism, too hardcore for me. but mainly ,,, idk

Can people stop asking for "Randumb" requests like 

it's not gonna look good nor is it gonna be fun to draw 

besides y'all keep voting the thread down but man, y'all need to be more patient like, god damn.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 8, 2014)

request ****ing serious things please guys?? like even if you genuinely want to see that its still stupid as hell and the purpose of the request is to be stupid as hell and u know that. 

& try to think of somethi ng more than your mayor to request?? if someone said they prob wouldnt draw mayors then id request an oc, and if u dont have an oc ****ing request idk, fanart of someone from something, or maybe your ****ing friends oc? 

its not like the only two possible things for warrior to draw are mayors or ****ing dumbass **** requests. warrior made this thread bc she wanted to draw more, and she needs something that inspires her for her to actually want to draw it?? she said mayors dont inspire her and dumb **** doesnt inspire her as she has made very apparent so think of something ****ing else to request oh my god

also its a ****ing free request thread, she isnt obligated to do any requests and even if she says shell try it she still isnt obligated to actually finish anything so calm your asses down??? your request probably didnt inspire her much at all which is why it aint bein done

you need to help her on this by making cool legitimately interesting requests including cool characters?? seriously,, god 

gl w getting better requests hon?? bc like somea the responses to this thread seriously piss me off and r makin me salty


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

Please draw Tammi and Pietro hugging!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 8, 2014)

meh


----------



## Aran (Jun 8, 2014)

omg you have bubbline on your tumblr

stalker mode activate

...Do dragons count among your interest in drawing animals? ;_;


----------



## Aerious (Jun 8, 2014)

Could you possibly draw me with Rigby and Bubby? 
(Also I totally used links for me, Rigby, and Bubby ;; )


----------



## Warrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Aran said:


> omg you have bubbline on your tumblr
> 
> stalker mode activate
> 
> ...Do dragons count among your interest in drawing animals? ;_;



I actually joined flight rising recently so I'm VERY into dragons right now. I'm not any good at drawing them yet. but sure, u want a  dragon done i can try


----------



## Aerious (Jun 8, 2014)

Ahhh no was my request skipped over? ;-;


----------



## Warrior (Jun 8, 2014)

not skipped over, just if u read the original post I didn't say i would do all requests. plus, Aran made their request first


----------



## Aerious (Jun 8, 2014)

Aw okay, thanks anyways.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 8, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> meh



??? This orignally said something else, I was just coming back to check what but ??? ack whatever


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

Warrior said:


> ??? This orignally said something else, I was just coming back to check what but ??? ack whatever



it was to draw a mer man with ocean or something


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 8, 2014)

Omg I am so sorry about that. My phone is acting weird but I said to draw a merman under the sea...


----------



## Aradai (Jun 8, 2014)

Can you possibly draw a snowy scene for me? You said that you're interested in drawing scenery, and I like the winter, so...Thanks!


----------



## Warrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Can you possibly draw a snowy scene for me? You said that you're interested in drawing scenery, and I like the winter, so...Thanks!



sure I can try that, I'm not great at scenery but I can try! :- ) 

Will probably do this soon enough. finding it had to get motivated

- - - Post Merge - - -



NikkiNikki said:


> Omg I am so sorry about that. My phone is acting weird but I said to draw a merman under the sea...



merman. a manly merman. please of please a manly merman. I will try my best


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 8, 2014)

Sure make him the most manliest merman of them aallllllllll


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 8, 2014)

omg i think i changed my mind
do you think you could try to draw a (simplified) version of my baby katsura?
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=75141&tab=dragon&did=3809496

hes my most handsomest baby and a plague baby, so background could have something to do with plague...??? 
again, you dont have to <3 I JUST LOVE HIM HES SO GORGEOUS,,,,


----------



## Warrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> omg i think i changed my mind
> do you think you could try to draw a (simplified) version of my baby katsura?
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=75141&tab=dragon&did=3809496
> 
> ...



WHO IS THIS BEAUTIFUL CHILD , I'll try I really wanna learn to draw dragons


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Please draw Tammi and Pietro hugging!



Are you not going to do my request?


----------



## Warrior (Jun 8, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Are you not going to do my request?



No I'm not going to


----------



## Aran (Jun 8, 2014)

I totally wanted to request Ironscale Shyvana's dragon form (which is what I had in mind when I first asked about dragons) but then I asked myself, do _I_ want to doodle that, with minimal references (one being a pretty dated 3D model)?

and i was like nope

nvm dang

good luck and have fun with everything else though ;w;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

are requests open?


----------



## Warrior (Jun 9, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> are requests open?



yeah its kinda a, if i like your request I'll give it a go. just make sure to provide refs etc. 


im going thru some MAJOR art block so be a bit more creative than, "draw me mayor "


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

ok I want a friendly pose of those 2


but I want them engaged in something, rather than just standing next to each other


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2014)

Warrior said:


> im going thru some MAJOR art block *so be a bit more creative than, "draw me mayor "*





staticistic1114 said:


> ok I want a friendly pose of those 2
> View attachment 49956
> but I want them engaged in something, rather than just standing next to each other



*original creative draw me my TWO animal crossings *_engaged in something_ *wow warrior your art block must have been kicked in the ass by this amazing creative request*!!!!!!!!!!!!!.-#!##!!!!!! 1#! 1!!!

sorry static I just;; _right after_ she said dont just ask for your mayor or something ((and dont forget the fact that it says right in the ****ing main post she probably wont draw mayors))

I am this threads official security guard and I am *saltier than a saltine* so you better ****ing watch out *****es


----------



## Kupo (Jun 9, 2014)

hurmahgawd, one of your art pieces really took an interest to me, the one I think of a frog with a pipe with pink mixture of smoke, dat looks so sexyy.

Since you want something elaborate with plenty of details while making it easy to construct and draw, I'm going to give you a layout/plan of what to draw. Hopefully you can do my request. I will love you forever if it's made possible.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 9, 2014)

Kupo said:


> hurmahgawd, one of your art pieces really took an interest to me, the one I think of a frog with a pipe with pink mixture of smoke, dat looks so sexyy.
> 
> Since you want something elaborate with plenty of details while making it easy to construct and draw, I'm going to give you a layout/plan of what to draw. Hopefully you can do my request. I will love you forever if it's made possible.




Sure, Just make sure the subject matter is interesting too!! I drew frog lady all the way back in december, but i did have a lot of fun drawing it. I should try do a proper ref sheet for her


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> *original creative draw me my TWO animal crossings *_engaged in something_ *wow warrior your art block must have been kicked in the ass by this amazing creative request*!!!!!!!!!!!!!.-#!##!!!!!! 1#! 1!!!
> 
> sorry static I just;; _right after_ she said dont just ask for your mayor or something ((and dont forget the fact that it says right in the ****ing main post she probably wont draw mayors))
> 
> I am this threads official security guard and I am *saltier than a saltine* so you better ****ing watch out *****es



ehh excuse my stupid English, I thought she meant I should emphasize on what I want rather then just ask for a mayor D: don't kill me for my bad English..


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ehh excuse my stupid English, I thought she meant I should emphasize on what I want rather then just ask for a mayor D: don't kill me for my bad English..



dont sweat it static it was also a rant to, everyone, they need to be warned

tho btw "engaged in something" doesnt really make a request,more creative, but ok

//does the two fingers thing where you point them at your own eyes and then someone elses except points it to entire thread

yea roar,, me and my dragon clan r watching all yall


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 9, 2014)

Will you do fennekin


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Will you draw Tammi and Pietro holding hands?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Will you draw Tammi and Pietro holding hands?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 9, 2014)

this thread is a nightmare, i feel sorry for tara. people need to l2read


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 9, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> lucky please stop hassling her about drawing your otp she already said no



Ok sorry...


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow the animosity in here is cray Cray.. and quite frankly not trying to be rude or start anything but the bickering is just not necessary.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> this thread is a nightmare, i feel sorry for tara. people need to l2read



it actually says she would be doing only some mayors, so I thought maybe she'd do mine and my friend's.. :c
but if she wont then I'm ok with it, I don't like being forced to draw either


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wow the animosity in here is cray Cray.. and quite frankly not trying to be rude or start anything but the bickering is just not necessary.



yea why dont people just req cool things, ri ght???????????????????????????



staticistic1114 said:


> it actually says she would be doing only some mayors, so I thought maybe she'd do mine and my friend's.. :c
> but if she wont then I'm ok with it, I don't like being forced to draw either



she said in earlier posts she has major artblock and doesnt want to do mayors or really ac characters in general. they bore her bc theyre designed based on a set list of clothing and usually arent very original. sorry I was rude but I was gettinf,, spicy and salty and all that jazz?? she just wants to draw cool stuff bro


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> she said in earlier posts she has major artblock and doesnt want to do mayors or really ac characters in general. they bore her bc theyre designed based on a set list of clothing and usually arent very original. sorry I was rude but I was gettinf,, spicy and salty and all that jazz?? she just wants to draw cool stuff bro



owh I'm sorry I didn't read those posts
I guess I'm not cool enough xD I'll see if I have any interesting OCs..


----------



## Warrior (Jun 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Will you do fennekin









fire dog


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 9, 2014)

Warrior said:


> fire dog





THATS FABLOUS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I save that.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> THATS FABLOUS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can I save that.



sure why wouldn't i let you save it?? just don't repost it anywhere//


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2014)

screeches warrior that is the cutest ****ing ****


also static ive calmed down and, uh I guess ur cool idk I never considered mayors too interesting either so like yea, for being a mayor its a good, mayor


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 9, 2014)

holy **** thats adorable lmfao LOOK AT ITS CUTE FACE
i want my fennekin to wear a bow. adorable.


----------



## Bird (Jun 9, 2014)

Realistic Fang and Wolfgang would look so adorable. *heart emotion in AC:NL*


----------



## Warrior (Jun 9, 2014)

VinniexCrossing said:


> Realistic Fang and Wolfgang would look so adorable. *heart emotion in AC:NL*




I don't do like,, super realism. when i said real animals i meant, pic an animal , lets say. idk. a zebra. 

i then study its anatomy, and make various caricatures of that animal, i guess.


----------



## Bird (Jun 9, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I don't do like,, super realism. when i said real animals i meant, pic an animal , lets say. idk. a zebra.
> 
> i then study its anatomy, and make various caricatures of that animal, i guess.



Ooohh. Oops, I guess I must've misinterpret it wrong? Ignore "realistic" on my post then. 

EDIT: If you are still taking requests. I would mind that I wait if you are busy with other requests.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 9, 2014)

VinniexCrossing said:


> Ooohh. Oops, I guess I must've misinterpret it wrong? Ignore "realistic" on my post then.
> 
> EDIT: If you are still taking requests. I would mind that I wait if you are busy with other requests.



nah its not even a matter of doing other requests it just i don't feel like doing this one?? sorry. like i said I only do ones that interest me


----------



## Bird (Jun 9, 2014)

Warrior said:


> nah its not even a matter of doing other requests it just i don't feel like doing this one?? sorry. like i said I only do ones that interest me



Oh okay then. Sorry about that, I guess I'll stop bugging you then...


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 10, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> also static ive calmed down and, uh I guess ur cool idk I never considered mayors too interesting either so like yea, for being a mayor its a good, mayor



das ok bby♥
but my outfit is always told to be weird so I thought maybe~~
its ok tho, I enjoy her art no matter what she draws♥


----------



## g u m m i (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok so me again: can you draw drago as a full on Chinese dragon/serpent? Thnxs :3


----------



## Warrior (Jun 11, 2014)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Ok so me again: can you draw drago as a full on Chinese dragon/serpent? Thnxs :3





sure this sounds interesting, i'm currently a lil obsessed with dragons but TERRIBLE at drawing them. I'll try tho. Given his character model tho i lean more towards drawing him as a Foo Fu Dog type thing? like this






I dunno really, I'll try something anyways. anticipate not good tho, chinese designs are so intricate, i love em, but couldn't mimic it for my LIFE


----------



## Amyy (Jun 11, 2014)

rydia from ff4? c:



Spoiler







asdkljhge bad pic D:


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2014)

Warrior said:


> yeah sorry i was pretty snarky but if ur asking me to draw jesus that'd just dig up whole nother can of worms and it Would Not Be Worth It for either of us. Like I know you're just trying to be funny or something but have a bit of consideration I guess??



I was being serious tho 

It is ok i understand



Can you change Jesus to Scrafty would that be okay??


----------



## Warrior (Jun 11, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> rydia from ff4? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRO I LOVE RYDIA i loVE HER , I CAN TRY OHHH I LOVE RHYDIA


----------



## Amyy (Jun 12, 2014)

Warrior said:


> BRO I LOVE RYDIA i loVE HER , I CAN TRY OHHH I LOVE RHYDIA



shes my fav <3


----------



## Warrior (Jun 12, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> rydia from ff4? c:









Had SO much fun drawing this!! Sorry its kinda,, bad n sketchy lol, hope you like it!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 12, 2014)

ahhhh thats beautiful tara *0*


----------



## Warrior (Jun 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I was being serious tho
> 
> It is ok i understand
> 
> ...



nah don't feel like it tbh. 

might draw midna tho. ur icon reminded me 

that i love midna (she looks so cool in hyrule warriors yeeeeeeaaaaah)


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 12, 2014)

screeches xabillion

tara thats fabulous,, bro,,,, i hope req person likes it

((tho I kno they wil))


----------



## Amyy (Jun 12, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Had SO much fun drawing this!! Sorry its kinda,, bad n sketchy lol, hope you like it!


sajhdfgasdjkfh, its amazing <3


----------



## Alice (Jun 12, 2014)

Whoops. I'm dumb. Also, Rydia. <3


----------



## Warrior (Jun 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> Whoops. I'm dumb. Also, Rydia. <3



?????


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 13, 2014)

I KNO U ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THIS REQ BUT IM GONNA POST MY REQ FOR JUNGLE PRINCESS so everyone gets a lookie at this cookie

yea,, YEA jungle princess more like debinoresu's baby princess


----------



## Aradai (Jun 13, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Had SO much fun drawing this!! Sorry its kinda,, bad n sketchy lol, hope you like it!


That's one beaut. <3


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i would love to see you draw ichigo n turbo since im not sure if you were gonna do the previous one i forgot what i even ordered LOL



just ichigo cause im lazy


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh! Can I make a request if you're still accepting them? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

On the front post it said that you were interested in drawing animals so could you draw my kangaroo OC Dodger?
Here are some refs: 
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/1399441700ryoxi_little_roo.png
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/tumblr_n5lciyI0jE1qjxybzo1_500.png


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Oh! Can I make a request if you're still accepting them? :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




whats ur deal with kangaroos man 

these drawing look more like foxes to me 

is he, a fox or a kangaroo


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> whats ur deal with kangaroos man
> 
> these drawing look more like foxes to me
> 
> is he, a fox or a kangaroo



Sorry I was just asking.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 14, 2014)

would you be able to draw Pok?mon Trainers?


----------



## mob (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> whats ur deal with kangaroos man
> 
> these drawing look more like foxes to me
> 
> is he, a fox or a kangaroo



yo you dont have to be rude


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> nah don't feel like it tbh.
> 
> might draw midna tho. ur icon reminded me
> 
> that i love midna (she looks so cool in hyrule warriors yeeeeeeaaaaah)



O kk I will wait for u to draw her


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

gamzee said:


> yo you dont have to be rude



^ This


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 14, 2014)

gamzee said:


> yo you dont have to be rude





DrewDiddy1996 said:


> ^ This



I agree... Thanks guys! <3
Don't know what I did to deserve that.


----------



## mayordan (Jun 14, 2014)

tbh they dont look like foxes at all ???? 
maybe warrior just doesnt know what foxes look like :T

anyways if you feel like drawing animals my request is skye and beau together 
or lily and gayle together


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 14, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> I agree... Thanks guys! <3
> Don't know what I did to deserve that.



i dont know, i see how they can look like foxes but i wouldnt say they look more like foxes than kangaroos?

maybe she was trying to joke??


----------



## mob (Jun 14, 2014)

that is some stale joke then


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

Agreed. What a joke. XD

NP rayquaza we got your back. ^_^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> just ichigo cause im lazy



swoons gently... <3333333 hhhhhhhhhhiloveittttt


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm laughing cause everyone who's getting bitter are people who at some stage or another I turned down their FREE REQUEST that I'm totally NOT OBLIGATED to do. 


Anyways yes, when I meant fox like i meant the anatomy in the drawings, not the face. and when I asked what your deal with kangaroos was I was actually interested?? Like when i was a kid I had the biggest obsession with Australian wildlife. So can y'all not jump to conclusions and or down my throat with ur misdirected annoyance over not having had your request done, please and thank u


----------



## mob (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I'm laughing cause everyone who's getting bitter are people who at some stage or another I turned down their FREE REQUEST that I'm totally NOT OBLIGATED to do.
> 
> 
> Anyways yes, when I meant fox like i meant the anatomy in the drawings, not the face. and when I asked what your deal with kangaroos was I was actually interested?? Like when i was a kid I had the biggest obsession with Australian wildlife. So can y'all not jump to conclusions and or down my throat with ur misdirected annoyance over not having had your request done, please and thank u



it just came off as rude
esp when he said it was a kangaroo


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I'm laughing cause everyone who's getting bitter are people who at some stage or another I turned down their FREE REQUEST that I'm totally NOT OBLIGATED to do.
> 
> 
> Anyways yes, when I meant fox like i meant the anatomy in the drawings, not the face. and when I asked what your deal with kangaroos was I was actually interested?? Like when i was a kid I had the biggest obsession with Australian wildlife. So can y'all not jump to conclusions and or down my throat with ur misdirected annoyance over not having had your request done, please and thank u



Nah I think its just because your being quite rude to others for no apparent reason.... there are nice ways to say something. But I'll stop now, just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

gamzee said:


> it just came off as rude
> esp when he said it was a kangaroo



yeah like i said, just an anatomy thing, I see a lot of ocs who're like crosses between different species. i just wanted to check. 

But seriously y'all have to understand that you didn't give me a chance to explain what I meant, it's the internet, it's RIFE with misunderstandings. nearly a whole page of you all callin me rude, like. Please. All I want is info on what they want me to draw. 

But anyways!! Back to requests!! I've been drawing lots of ladies, so I'll try choose something different after i draw jungle princess

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Nah I think its just because your being quite rude to others for no apparent reason.... there are nice ways to say something. But I'll stop now, just wanted to make that clear.



umh, I don't like telling people but, I'm autistic, communication isn't my thing? I'd apologize but it's something I really do try work on. If you think I'm being rude in future please ask what I mean , sometimes i don't notice I'm being rude? like I didn't see anything wrong with what I said, but I can understand because i left out important parts of what I meant to say? Like theres a difference between saying "Whats with you and kangaroos" and, "I've never met anyone with a special interest in kangaroos, any reason why?" But I don't always process that? I don't wanna like excuse myself, but it feels like you're all ganging up on me but honestly this is all just a misunderstanding


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 14, 2014)

o 3o . following you on tumblr now.  <3 

Your art is so full of personality! Frickin love it. So jelly.  I still cannot seem to do that with mine. ><"

Anyhoo- don't know if you'd ever be interested but, maybe Polly (guy in the middle)  
riding/interacting/doing something with a green alpaca? 
http://s1225.photobucket.com/user/Sprx2/media/snapshot_20120421_001138.jpg.html

XD And it's tots okay if you aren't interested.
EDIT: It could be hardcore realism if you want too xD;


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

Arcueil said:


> o 3o . following you on tumblr now.  <3
> 
> Your art is so full of personality! Frickin love it. So jelly.  I still cannot seem to do that with mine. ><"
> 
> ...



mind if it's just a solo pic of him?? I'd really have to research a lot into alpaca anatomy and I'm gonna sleep,, soonish i guess. also, is that like, a gem on his antenae or just a hole? like, a lil hoop


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> mind if it's just a solo pic of him?? I'd really have to research a lot into alpaca anatomy and I'm gonna sleep,, soonish i guess. also, is that like, a gem on his antenae or just a hole? like, a lil hoop




xD I don't mind at all! And uh that pink dot is.. hm. I guess think of it as a little pink gelatinous bump.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

Arcueil said:


> xD I don't mind at all! And uh that pink dot is.. hm. I guess think of it as a little pink gelatinous bump.



okay!! Probably gonna do it as a warm up now, so maybe, half an hour??
will post here when done


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> yeah like i said, just an anatomy thing, I see a lot of ocs who're like crosses between different species. i just wanted to check.
> 
> But seriously y'all have to understand that you didn't give me a chance to explain what I meant, it's the internet, it's RIFE with misunderstandings. nearly a whole page of you all callin me rude, like. Please. All I want is info on what they want me to draw.
> 
> ...



I'll also apologize since with the internet sometimes just being slightly sarcastic may come off as rude. Anyways wasn't trying to gang up on you dear. Also theres no need to state that you have autism if its private to you. I have quite a few of my own problems so I understand. Anyways sorry if you felt ganged up on. Maybe next time you can politely tell them that they didn't give you enough to work with. Good luck with everything. ^^


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> okay!! Probably gonna do it as a warm up now, so maybe, half an hour??
> will post here when done



xD Thanks! Haha can't wait to see it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 14, 2014)

Ey warrior, would Toad from the Super Mario games be possible?


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

Arcueil said:


> xD Thanks! Haha can't wait to see it.







hope i did an okay job!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Ey warrior, would Toad from the Super Mario games be possible?



sure, like blue toad? 3d world is so much fun, any particular powerup? I usually play as peach so I have an excuse to play for a bit to see what toad looks like in game again in all his powerups (also captain toad looks SO CUTE)


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> sure, like blue toad? 3d world is so much fun, any particular powerup? I usually play as peach so I have an excuse to play for a bit to see what toad looks like in game again in all his powerups (also captain toad looks SO CUTE)


If you think Blue toad would be the easier choice then feel free o:

Powerups...Fireflower, Cat or Flying squirrel (From super mario bros U)
And yes omg, captain toad on his little adventures is too cute ;3;


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> hope i did an okay job!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




XD OMFG. I LOVE IT. THANK YOU SO MUCH. TIPPAGE!


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> If you think Blue toad would be the easier choice then feel free o:
> 
> Powerups...Fireflower, Cat or Flying squirrel (From super mario bros U)
> And yes omg, captain toad on his little adventures is too cute ;3;



oh you mean just normal toad? sure I can do that, ok maybe the flying squirrel (love his lil neckerchief) 

I have another drawing sorta ready to go first, so might be tomorrow, ok??


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 14, 2014)

By all means, don't rush for lil ol' me c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 14, 2014)

oh myy gooOOOOD THAT THING IS ADORABLE SCREAMs,


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh my god the little flying squirrel would be adorable in your style. Gosh I love all of your drawings I don't see why people are getting angry about you not doing their requests (it is a free request after all) just looking at your drawings no matter what they are is lovely ^^


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Warrior! I know you haven't started to draw my OC yet lol(i dont think so anyway), but i have a pic ref now!!!! aaahhhh
here it is, along with the written description:


Spoiler: Refs



pic with hat and bag and face idk
View attachment 50358
written description:

Name: Not decided yet
Age: 15
Personality: He is curious and outgoing, and went on his own Pokemon adventure.
Team: Shiny Sylveon(female), Granbull(male), and Dragonite(male)
Description: Tall, blonde, wears a hat similar to Ash Ketchum's(except with a T). He wears a purple shirt and dark jeans the majority of the time, with a vinyl black messenger bag. He occasionally opts for V-necks. His Sylveon is an out-of-the-Pokeball Pokemon, and walks by his side at all times. His Dragonite and Granbull will on occasion fly/walk next to him.



Also, don't feel obligated at all to draw this lol
I can pay you tho if you want bc it's kind of a challenge i guess lol


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Hi Warrior! I know you haven't started to draw my OC yet lol(i dont think so anyway), but i have a pic ref now!!!! aaahhhh
> here it is, along with the written description:
> 
> 
> ...



pay like 

rl money or tbt bells or what. 

i can't play animal crossing much anymore, gotta sell my 2ds soon cause its american region and I'm not moving to america anymore. so, no interest in tbt or in game bells really. Would anyone even commission me for real money tho? my arts kinda. **** tbh


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> pay like
> 
> rl money or tbt bells or what.
> 
> i can't play animal crossing much anymore, gotta sell my 2ds soon cause its american region and I'm not moving to america anymore. so, no interest in tbt or in game bells really. Would anyone even commission me for real money tho? my arts kinda. **** tbh


oh well im broke irl
but you can use tbt to buy art and stuff!!!! like on the website
but only do it if youre interested! i hate sounding pushy but like i always do so sorry lol


----------



## Byebi (Jun 14, 2014)

Warrior said:


> pay like
> 
> rl money or tbt bells or what.
> 
> i can't play animal crossing much anymore, gotta sell my 2ds soon cause its american region and I'm not moving to america anymore. so, no interest in tbt or in game bells really. Would anyone even commission me for real money tho? my arts kinda. **** tbh



I'd pay for your stuff yo


----------



## mob (Jun 14, 2014)

i would pay for your stuff if i wasn't
saving up . .


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> I KNO U ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THIS REQ BUT IM GONNA POST MY REQ FOR JUNGLE PRINCESS so everyone gets a lookie at this cookie
> 
> yea,, YEA jungle princess more like debinoresu's baby princess








sorry this is GARBAGE

- - - Post Merge - - -



BibiBurger said:


> I'd pay for your stuff yo



5 dollars per yiff do ya dig 

im kidding tho i just need to get a job lol


----------



## Byebi (Jun 15, 2014)

Warrior said:


> 5 dollars per yiff do ya dig
> 
> im kidding tho i just need to get a job lol



man i thought you were serious i totally would have given you some dingles
i wanna look for job but the fact that its the middle of summer means that most places are probably full


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

maybe you didn't see my post, but are you able to draw Pok?mon Trainers? maybe mine with Braixen perhaps?
if you can I'll post a ref soon


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> maybe you didn't see my post, but are you able to draw Pok?mon Trainers? maybe mine with Braixen perhaps?
> if you can I'll post a ref soon



oh yeah sorry i thought i responded, but sure I can give it a go, braixen is super cute anyways so any excuse to draw them. If it's in xy can you get your picture taken bye the camera guy?? It'll be on your memory card after that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BibiBurger said:


> man i thought you were serious i totally would have given you some dingles
> i wanna look for job but the fact that its the middle of summer means that most places are probably full



yeah i wanna look for a job but the fact that we're in massive recession and I don't have a degree of any kind means everyone kinda completely ignores me lol. I actually got a job offer for two weeks work experience, No Pay. In a stuffy Basement. **** with the job going rate as it is I'LL TAKE IT


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

thank you so much!! I'll get on my PC in a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -


there you go


----------



## Byebi (Jun 15, 2014)

Warrior said:


> yeah i wanna look for a job but the fact that we're in massive recession and I don't have a degree of any kind means everyone kinda completely ignores me lol. I actually got a job offer for two weeks work experience, No Pay. In a stuffy Basement. **** with the job going rate as it is I'LL TAKE IT



work in a basement??? sorry i have to ask,,, what exactly are you going to be doing down there?? growing mushrooms .. . ????

Ugh I had opportunities to get a job since the recession isn't terrible here but one thing lead to another and I just kept forgetting/was too lazy to apply for places so now i'm just doing rlc to earn my cash u-u It's not terrible since I'm not undercharging anymore, but an actual part time job still pays a lot better.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> work in a basement??? sorry i have to ask,,, what exactly are you going to be doing down there?? growing mushrooms .. . ????
> 
> Ugh I had opportunities to get a job since the recession isn't terrible here but one thing lead to another and I just kept forgetting/was too lazy to apply for places so now i'm just doing rlc to earn my cash u-u It's not terrible since I'm not undercharging anymore, but an actual part time job still pays a lot better.



nah no mushrooms lol, its a vintage shop in a basement. I'd probably be feeding the dogs the owner brings to work, and also selling stuff. Yeah. it was a really REALLY weird job offer


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

If you feel like drawing, could you draw fennekin  and shinx being cute? 
If so this is how I would like it to go down.
Shinx and Fennekin are on a beach. Shinx is wearing a bandana with this sort of pattern on it


Spoiler: shinx






Fennekin has sun glasses on her head and has a fancy bow 


Spoiler: sunglasses



its the blue pair/ and please remove the whiskers


Fennekins fancy bow pattern



Spoiler: Fancy bowz



[/spolier]

Thanks! :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

I ordered those pair of glasses but they still haven't arrived :u


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> If you feel like drawing, could you draw fennekin  and shinx being cute?
> If so this is how I would like it to go down.
> Shinx and Fennekin are on a beach. Shinx is wearing a bandana with this sort of pattern on it
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Fancy bowz



I already drew fennekin for you?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I already drew fennekin for you?



Yes but this is with shinx


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Yes but this is with shinx



still pretty much the same request? if it was comission I'd do it but this is just free art and i don't feel like drawing the same thing over and over for nothing


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

Warrior said:


> still pretty much the same request? if it was comission I'd do it but this is just free art and i don't feel like drawing the same thing over and over for nothing


I mean if you think so ^^; I want it to have a beach background. 

But if your doing a commission thing I could pay 3 million Bells, but I understand. Sorry to bother


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I mean if you think so ^^; I want it to have a beach background.
> 
> But if your doing a commission thing I could pay 3 million Bells, but I understand. Sorry to bother



nah no longer doing bell comissions, i gotta sell my ds.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

Warrior said:


> nah no longer doing bell comissions, i gotta sell my ds.



Oh sorry about that then..


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

bump lol♥


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 16, 2014)

Elsa (Girl in my avatar) with Glaceon (a Pokemon).


----------



## Warrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Elsa (Girl in my avatar) with Glaceon (a Pokemon).



i would but several pics like that already exist

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah gonna take a break, not like i was churning out much, but I've been losing a lot of blood lately so , sorta just staying awake is a struggle lol 

might get back on track later this week if i get a transfusion ,


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't often request stuff, and this one is gonna make me seem kinda weird but I might as well try.

Kat Manx from Power Rangers SPD. She's a scientist but really open towards others, sometimes even kinda flirty. She also knows well how to defend herself, both verbally and physically.



Spoiler: References
























I wish there were higher quality references available, but sadly those are the best I can find.  If you're not up for it due to the crap quality, that's cool.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmm, could you draw me an icon/avatar of this chick from Splatoon ? The background can be a mess of paint or something. 



Spoiler: ref










Dunno about whether a better ref of what she's wearing is needed. Tbh you could just improvise since the amount of refs is limited anyway.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2014)

Like how people have ignored this lol.



Warrior said:


> yeah gonna take a break, not like i was churning out much, but I've been losing a lot of blood lately so , sorta just staying awake is a struggle lol
> 
> might get back on track later this week if i get a transfusion


Well darn, How've you been losing blood? If I may ask.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Like how people have ignored this lol.
> 
> 
> Well darn, How've you been losing blood? If I may ask.



my skull got caved in as a kid and the veins never healed lol, i get surgery when it acts up so, im due for that soon


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

Warrior said:


> my skull got caved in as a kid and the veins never healed lol, i get surgery when it acts up so, im due for that soon



WHOA MAMA get well soon D:
I hope things turn out well for you, that's just sad DDDDD: <///3


----------



## Warrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Hmm, could you draw me an icon/avatar of this chick from Splatoon ? The background can be a mess of paint or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't really do icons, but you can find art of her pretty easily 

Here, heres a crop of a work by >Pepaden<



- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> WHOA MAMA get well soon D:
> I hope things turn out well for you, that's just sad DDDDD: <///3



its really not that bad like, i'm not in good health anyways? I guess by the nature of the forums you never really know about anyones situation but yeah I can't really walk too far at the moment, but i also can't concentrate on computers much either

boredom hell maximum


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2014)

Warrior said:


> my skull got caved in as a kid and the veins never healed lol, i get surgery when it acts up so, im due for that soon


Holy **** dude, that must really suck having to get constant Surgery's and blood transfusions :c


----------



## Warrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Holy **** dude, that must really suck having to get constant Surgery's and blood transfusions :c



nah it's only once a year it really acts up. man it sounds worse than it is, or maybe like, im used to it, aaa idk


----------



## Aradai (Jun 16, 2014)

Warrior said:


> nah it's only once a year it really acts up. man it sounds worse than it is, or maybe like, im used to it, aaa idk



How can you handle it? I mean, I have a big bruise that never healed, so I have to wear a bandage around it a lot, but what your going through is a story that you tell your grandchildren to show how badass you are.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2014)

Warrior said:


> nah it's only once a year it really acts up. man it sounds worse than it is, or maybe like, im used to it, aaa idk


Still, Once a year does seem often for these things D':

No rush on Squirrel Toad if you were going to draw him :c


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope you feel better after everything is sorted out ^^

(I kind of get what you mean when you said you might be used to it. I used to have to get something done every two weeks or so and at the start it was absolutely horrid but as time passed I didn't really care anymore my only thought was missing out on exams or something important in school. Luckily that doesn't happen anymore and I think the only thing I ever missed was getting my school photo taken.)


----------



## Warrior (Jun 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> How can you handle it? I mean, I have a big bruise that never healed, so I have to wear a bandage around it a lot, but what your going through is a story that you tell your grandchildren to show how badass you are.



lol idk i WAS only 3, I don't remember. theres no scaring left on the surface, only the weak veins inside. 

I'd rather be a badass for what i do rather than what i endure i guess

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Still, Once a year does seem often for these things D':
> 
> No rush on Squirrel Toad if you were going to draw him :c



yeah hopefully thats soon tho, i don't like going to long without drawing cause i get stale.

I'm feeling a lot better today actually so hopefully i can get it done today

- - - Post Merge - - -



MindlessPatch said:


> Hope you feel better after everything is sorted out ^^
> 
> (I kind of get what you mean when you said you might be used to it. I used to have to get something done every two weeks or so and at the start it was absolutely horrid but as time passed I didn't really care anymore my only thought was missing out on exams or something important in school. Luckily that doesn't happen anymore and I think the only thing I ever missed was getting my school photo taken.)




Yeah I dropped out of school for health reasons but they were different than the ones i got now. I'm still doing exams and stuff. just not going to school. Glad you're better now!


----------



## Warrior (Jun 17, 2014)

hello please request more stuff preferably hot ladies please and thanks


----------



## mob (Jun 17, 2014)

eliza or annie from skullgirls??  ?


----------



## Warrior (Jun 17, 2014)

gamzee said:


> eliza or annie from skullgirls??  ?



are those new dlc or what, very few refs going round 

im about to pss out so, maybe tomorrow, skullgirls art. don't think i'll be lining much tho my hands are hella shakey lately


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jun 18, 2014)

Bayonetta.
As a cat.
Cat Bayonetta. 

I have a marble loose.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

ZAUBERM0USI said:


> Bayonetta.
> As a cat.
> Cat Bayonetta.
> 
> I have a marble loose.




wait. u want, bayonetta as a complete cat. it's be one thing if u wanted cat EARED bayonetta. but im not drawin anymore sexy CATS

time 4 bayonetta


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 18, 2014)

Warrior said:


> hello please request more stuff preferably hot ladies please and thanks


my request not hot enough?


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> my request not hot enough?



nah i thought i already responded, but mainly i don't like drawing irl characters, well, non animation or whatever cause i don't do them justice. 



man tho, Bayonetta is hotter than the flames of the hell i'll be going to tho


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok. You said no mayors, but I thought it would be cool if you drew my mayor as a pokemon master in the pokemon world (with or without villagers as pokemon) or a fairy princess in the land of magical things. (Very swirly trees, unicorns, dragons). Yep, I know very girly. Feel free to decline! Heres my ref, just in case, and if you'd like to be paid in acnl bells or tbt for your time, let me know! http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jun 18, 2014)

Warrior said:


> wait. u want, bayonetta as a complete cat. it's be one thing if u wanted cat EARED bayonetta. but im not drawin anymore sexy CATS
> 
> time 4 bayonetta



Lol, no! 
Basically what you said.
Cat ears. Maybe a tail.
Catwoman meets Bayonetta kinda thing.
You got it


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

ZAUBERM0USI said:


> Lol, no!
> Basically what you said.
> Cat ears. Maybe a tail.
> Catwoman meets Bayonetta kinda thing.
> You got it




if i wanted to draw catwoman, i'd draw catwoman, I'm drawing straight up bayonetta,, later, when the sun goes down and i dn't feel like im boiling alive lol


----------



## Dufontee (Jun 18, 2014)

You said no mayors, so I'll just describe a blend of my mayor and me. Obviously I won't be offended if it's too boring. >.<

The hair should be short like a pixie cut, except on the right side, there are side-bang things, kind of like this:
http://images.beautyriot.com/photos/anne-hathaway-short-straight-edgy-brunette-hairstyle.jpg
Except the long part is a bit longer. The hair is black.

She's wearing a sort of barista top (white shirt, black vest), with a pink bow, and a black band on one of the sleeves. The skirt is pink with a couple of flowers on it. Black, lacy leggings. White shoes (feel free to get creative since that's kind of boring). Thick, black glasses, and a flower hair pin.

For facial expressions, I like to make dumb faces.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 18, 2014)

Uh I have a sorta.. different mayor so if you're interested feel free to draw her


Spoiler: ref










, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Ay yoo sniping in to say I see r mayor reqs, Mayors Are Boring. plus why y'all even want ur mayors drawn. they all look the same to a degree, and it's not even like theres any back story to them or anything to make you attached to them. and like. they're kinda bland in terms of personality. just saying I don't see WHY y'all want them drawn


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 18, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Ay yoo sniping in to say I see r mayor reqs, Mayors Are Boring. plus why y'all even want ur mayors drawn. they all look the same to a degree, and it's not even like theres any back story to them or anything to make you attached to them. and like. they're kinda bland in terms of personality. just saying I don't see WHY y'all want them drawn


I love you, take me now.

Joking aside, I really do agree! too many people just want their mayors drawn ;-;


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 18, 2014)

re: re: Stop Requesting Mayors


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I love you, take me now.
> 
> Joking aside, I really do agree! too many people just want their mayors drawn ;-;



Yeah I can work without image references so you writer type people take advantage of that , sick of mayors. hell you can make up a character who is a MAYOR as a career but they better not have no damn triangle nose and basically the same played out outfit


----------



## Dufontee (Jun 18, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Yeah I can work without image references so you writer type people take advantage of that , sick of mayors. hell you can make up a character who is a MAYOR as a career but they better not have no damn triangle nose and basically the same played out outfit



I gave you a description that's more than just a mayor reference. >.<


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Dufontee said:


> I gave you a description that's more than just a mayor reference. >.<



you gave an outfit description, i usually just go ham with outfits. better off giving me personality descriptions and a general idea what sytyle they're into. i mean. Who wears the same thing all the time anyways


----------



## Dufontee (Jun 18, 2014)

Warrior said:


> you gave an outfit description, i usually just go ham with outfits. better off giving me personality descriptions and a general idea what sytyle they're into. i mean. Who wears the same thing all the time anyways



Forget it then. Sorry for bothering you.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Dufontee said:


> Forget it then. Sorry for bothering you.



/// man can people stop being passive agressive too lmao


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 18, 2014)

Could you draw a Red-eyed tree frog? Yoi said you were into scenery so how about a Rainforest scene?Maybe the frog sitting on a log?

If you don't like frogs, draw a dinosaur in a desert. Whatever you feel like doing, but I would like the frog. Man, I love those funky frogs.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> Could you draw a Red-eyed tree frog? Yoi said you were into scenery so how about a Rainforest scene?Maybe the frog sitting on a log?
> 
> If you don't like frogs, draw a dinosaur in a desert. Whatever you feel like doing, but I would like the frog. Man, I love those funky frogs.



yeah love em, hard to draw, easier to paint traditionally , might give it a go. keep sending in requests i gotta sleep soon


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh you didnt need to make my request my mayor. I just included it if you wanted it. It can be any girl or guy. Thanks anyways! And good luck!


----------



## Warrior (Jun 18, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh you didnt need to make my request my mayor. I just included it if you wanted it. It can be any girl or guy. Thanks anyways! And good luck!



huh so like. i could draw priness peach. and u would be 100% fine with that. sorry i misread maybe. not into doing bgs for the time being. still low on blood lol.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 18, 2014)

Do you think you could draw my friend's oc lolli or maybe hatsune miku? 



Spoiler: friend's  oc



SHE HAS CRAZY HAIR OK LOL but basically her hair is just a bunch of cute stuff with bananas and loops and braids

















 and here's a really bad sketch of her over all










Spoiler: miku


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 18, 2014)

Warrior said:


> huh so like. i could draw priness peach. and u would be 100% fine with that. sorry i misread maybe. not into doing bgs for the time being. still low on blood lol.



Oh my gosh. Princess peach as a pokemon master or a fairy queeen thing would be really cool! Lol! Sorry. Should've been more detailed.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 18, 2014)

'If you think your mayor has an interesting design (maybe wearing qr codes or just an unusual outfit) you can request it if you feel like it.' The only reason I requested my mayor :u Guess my mayor isn't interesting enough


----------



## Aradai (Jun 18, 2014)

Can I request something else in the meantime, to keep you busy? sorry if I had a wrong choice of words there...
How about we do a laydee for you? Juri from Street Fighter, straight up Juri



Spoiler: ayyee



View attachment 51310
View attachment 51311
You can draw her in her alt costume (shown in second pic) if you feel more comfortable.


Thanks!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> re: re: Stop Requesting Mayors



it will never stop apparently


----------



## ZAUBERM0USI (Jun 18, 2014)

Warrior said:


> if i wanted to draw catwoman, i'd draw catwoman, I'm drawing straight up bayonetta,, later, when the sun goes down and i dn't feel like im boiling alive lol



I meant like the dark knight Catwoman. She only wearing leather.
That was a reference.
I never asked for her, 
I wanna see Bayonetta!


----------



## mob (Jun 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Can I request something else in the meantime, to keep you busy? sorry if I had a wrong choice of words there...
> How about we do a laydee for you? Juri from Street Fighter, straight up Juri
> 
> 
> ...



AWW YISSSS JURI ! !


----------



## Warrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Can I request something else in the meantime, to keep you busy? sorry if I had a wrong choice of words there...
> How about we do a laydee for you? Juri from Street Fighter, straight up Juri
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah might give this a go, never even played street fighter but i know that makoto is my fav girl 4 sure


----------



## Bearica (Jun 19, 2014)

Ahh your art is so cute! If my mayor isn't too boring, it'd be amazing if you could draw her. (I made a new dress today and need some art of it, eheh. Her eyes are supposed to be black, though. Just haven't gotten Shampoodle yet :< )


Spoiler



















The belt is supposed to be a light brown braided belt.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 19, 2014)

can you draw this


----------



## Aradai (Jun 19, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Yeah might give this a go, never even played street fighter but i know that makoto is my fav girl 4 sure


Makoto all da way. Thanks!


----------



## Warrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> can you draw this



why would i draw that when you literally have a drawing of what you want drawn, right there


----------



## Warrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Can I request something else in the meantime, to keep you busy? sorry if I had a wrong choice of words there...
> How about we do a laydee for you? Juri from Street Fighter, straight up Juri
> 
> 
> ...









i tried so hard i restarted so many times, i quit, cloth nor boobs don't work like that, and that neck what is GOING ON -  i quit. time to sleep bye


----------



## Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Ay yo I'm getting kinda fed up with this thread tbh, sorry to everyone who didn't get anything. I've got a lot less time lately, I'm gonna focus on getting some comission examples done. real money cash dough money stuff. so like, if anyone interested pm me or something but yeah, thanks but I'm just not getting time to do these really


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad times, Never got to see you draw Neckerchief Toad ;-;


----------



## Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Sad times, Never got to see you draw Neckerchief Toad ;-;









If the neckerchief was the important part should've said so earlier. the ears on the flying squirrel were being a pain


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

cuuuute!!


----------



## Aradai (Jun 20, 2014)

Warrior said:


> i tried so hard i restarted so many times, i quit, cloth nor boobs don't work like that, and that neck what is GOING ON -  i quit. time to sleep bye



It's fine. She still has some purty-ness in her. And I understand that you're getting a bit tired. Well, good luck in the future works!


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 20, 2014)

Warrior said:


> If the neckerchief was the important part should've said so earlier. the ears on the flying squirrel were being a pain



xU omg. so awesome!


----------

